# Insulating Around In-Wall Heaters



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Never should have been installed in an outside wall, move them.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

I agree w/ Joe. You are sending dollars out the door 24-7. Plug the leaks and insulate.


----------



## ruanddu (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks guys. I was afraid that was the answer.


----------

